# Whirlpool refridgerator



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> My refrigerator does not stop defrosting, the fan constanly runs


During the defrost cycle the fan(s) and compressor shut off and do not run. You mean the food defrosts?



> and it is warmer in the fresh food area. The freezer seems to collect moisture which is creating frost


Where exactly is the frost? How warm is the FF section, temps in both sections are?



> Can I suspect the the timer is not working?


So far, probably not.

http://www.applianceaid.com/frig_notcold.html

jeff.


----------

